# for sale D4



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Leigh D4 dovetail jig and complete set of bits for sale. I just don't use it much any more.
$400 + shipping from 986326.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yours is the first 6 digit zip code I've ever encountered. Where is that exactly?

Also, your post would be better served in the "Trade & Swap" forum.


----------

